# Roadmaster Skiptooth Tank looking for ID and value



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 18, 2018)

Hello! I am new to the site and have this sweet ride. I could use help with identifying and value. My guess is it's a 1938 Roadmaster. I am interested in selling it. I've had it on my curb in New Egypt, NJ and have had a lot of looks, mostly they are interested in wall hanging or lawn art. I got a few bites on Craigslist but lots of scams. Any advice on how to market this would be appreciated. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Aug 18, 2018)

do you have more pics of the rest of the bike? like the headbadge front both sides.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 18, 2018)

Harley Mclemore said:


> do you have more pics of the rest of the bike? like the headbadge front both sides.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Yes, here they are.


----------



## Boris (Aug 18, 2018)

All I'm going to say on this one is that you've just successfully marketed it here. Although it's hard to believe no one has jumped on it from your CL ad. What price do you have it listed for?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 18, 2018)

Pmed you jim check your inbox messages sir !


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 18, 2018)

Boris said:


> All I'm going to say on this one is that you've just successfully marketed it here. Although it's hard to believe no one has jumped on it from your CL ad. What price do you have it listed for?



$350


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2018)

can't help on value but that is a cool bike.

EDIT: $350 sounds good to me here in Sunny California.


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 18, 2018)

350


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 18, 2018)

You are right. sold today.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 18, 2018)

350$ was cheap!


----------



## jkent (Aug 18, 2018)

I think $350 was good for the buyer and the seller. If I'm not mistaken the seller got the price he was looking for.
Glad it sold to a Cabe member. Good deal on both ends.
JKent


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 18, 2018)

jkent said:


> I think $350 was good for the buyer and the seller. If I'm not mistaken the seller got the price he was looking for.
> Glad it sold to a Cabe member. Good deal on both ends.
> JKent



Better for the buyer.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 18, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Better for the buyer.



Agree. The stem and fork lock are worth that alone. That was a steal at that price.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 18, 2018)

The money for this bike was in the pedals.  Very rare and in excellent condition for the age.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 18, 2018)

$350 sounds fair to me on both sides I would say. Sometimes it's just the way you list things on Craigslist along with listing in the proper category, along with your local market.


----------



## vincev (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow ! what a price ! I think I would have researched the value a little longer before letting it go. Congrats to some lucky Caber.


----------



## Boris (Aug 19, 2018)

vincev said:


> Wow ! what a price ! I think I would have researched the value a little longer before letting it go. Congrats to some lucky Caber.




Probably, but he had it listed locally at $350. He did the right thing by selling it here at the same price. And I'm pretty sure there was no shipping involved.


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 20, 2018)

I totally agree. My next one, which I'm working on, I am taking a lot longer to research. I guess that is half the fun.
Jim


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 20, 2018)

Boris said:


> Probably, but he had it listed locally at $350. He did the right thing by selling it here at the same price. And I'm pretty sure there's no shipping is involved with this one either.



Yes, there was no shipping. I am happy with the transaction. Another cyclist on a bike!


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 20, 2018)

the tinker said:


> The money for this bike was in the pedals.  Very rare and in excellent condition for the age.



Yeah, I really talked up the pedals to close the deal!


----------



## Jim Gutacker (Aug 20, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Agree. The stem and fork lock are worth that alone. That was a steal at that price.



Still learning about part values.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Aug 24, 2018)

I paid almost $500 $600 for a bike looks identical to this but says Hawthorne I can't even give it away at 200 bucks. And I live in California where everything is supposed to be higher. I ended up trading it away for a custom one-off made frame. Good-looking bike either way

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Aug 26, 2018)

I thought it was a 39 Hawthorne but it ended up being a 38

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------

